# Annie, this is that knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, this is the knife that is being sent. It has already been polished.

(_The PM won't take my pictures, I think Mish is involved..._)

It would be a good knife for you slicing and picnic jaunts. As you can see there is a toggle fitting by the pivot and a gear at the butt end. Those devices take the knife apart into three pieces, allowing you to clean and sanitize everything.

Truth be told, you'll get two or three years out of this knife--and I will polish it for you as needed. I have your box number, and the knife goes out tomorrow. It simply isn't as rugged as other "Knife Strip Technology" examples. The blade is utensil stainless, that works fine.

As for your spiritual involvement, my wife and I thank you!

_Click on pictures to enlarge_.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, hopefully this knife has made it to your home--and you're not disappointed. As you know, the blade is just like any other stainless blade used in food preparation utensils. It just has a dirt cheap handle.

Don't worry, as a Bada Bing client, you get "life sharp." LOL


----------

